# Generator Provisions



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

How much you think his flight over will cost?


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, what is the absolute cheapest way to provide a means of connecting generator power to a 1200 amp service?


A giant suicide cord


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Two conductor brown lamp cord.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

70x 20A 3 way switches wired in paralell


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, what is the absolute cheapest way to provide a means of connecting generator power to a 1200 amp service?


hire buncha guys from HD parking lot, ship them to the job site & then point a lot. 

and then point a lot

and then point a lot

and then point a lot



then please take a picture for me


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know, we get the weirdest people around this place..........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you just looking to ******-rig a generator to it temporarily or is this a full installation?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Are you just looking to ******-rig a generator to it temporarily or is this a full installation?


Full installation.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the gen set 1200 amps also?
1200 amp double throw switch???


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Is the gen set 1200 amps also? 1200 amp double throw switch???


Not sure, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

most of the tomes the generator comes with the right transfer switch.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You'll need some 3/4" copper pipe, some bailing wire, all the scrap UF you can scrounge, some duct tape, and split bolts.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have seen guys who know "lectric" work miracles with these.. :whistling2:


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have seen guys who know "lectric" work miracles with these.. :whistling2:


Hey come on we are taking about 1200 amps here..... He should use a twist-lock


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Nevermind guys, went to my local Home Depot, the electrical guy got me squared away!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is the standby going to be an SDS?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Is the standby going to be an SDS?


Not sure, wether or not you switch the neutrals determines that...right? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> Not sure, wether or not you switch the neutrals determines that...right? Or am I thinking of something else?


That's exactly what that means. :thumbsup:

Article 100 Definitions

Separately Derived System. A premises wiring system
whose power is derived from a source of electric energy or
equipment other than a service. Such systems have no direct
connection from circuit conductors of one system to
circuit conductors of another system, other than connections
through the earth, metal enclosures, metallic raceways,
or equipment grounding conductors.


----------

